# Tutorial für Ansi C/C++



## honze (3. Oktober 2000)

Hi,

ich suche bisher vergebens nach einem <u>guten</u> deutschen Tutorial für C/C++.

honze


----------



## kab00m (5. Oktober 2000)

Wo kann man den überhaupt C/C++ lernen?
Wo liegt der unterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## honze (6. Oktober 2000)

Also der Unterschied zwischen C und C++ ist ganz einfach:

C++ ist eine objektorientierte Sprache und C eben nicht.


----------



## kab00m (6. Oktober 2000)

aha, was heisst das nu?
was ist objektorientiert?


----------



## honze (6. Oktober 2000)

Naja, wie erklär ich das jetzt am besten?!?!
JavaScript ist auch eine objektorientierte Sprache.

Z.B. ist da das Anzeigefenster ein Objekt.
Es hat Eigenschaften, wie Höhe und Breite.
Es gibt Methoden, um es z.B. zu schließen.
Und es gibt Unterobjekte wie z.B. Formulare, die mittels HTML eingebunden worden sind.

Und das gibt es bei vielen Sprachen.
Das macht Programmieren einfacher und übersichtlicher, da man alles in ein Baumdiagramm packen kann.


----------



## kab00m (7. Oktober 2000)

achso....
hmmmm, womit sind denn die modernen Spiele programmiert?
C++, oder?


----------



## honze (7. Oktober 2000)

Die meißten Programme, die sehr schnell sein müssen, sind mit C++ programmiert.
Dazu gehören vorallendingen Spiele, aber auch Browser, Textverarbeitung und Graphikprogramme. Eigentlich kann man mit C++ alles Programmieren, was man will, sofern es im thoeretisch Möglichen bleibt.

Nur ist die Sprache deshalb so komplex, dass man leicht den Überblick verliert. Die Grundbefehle sind nicht schwer und es sind auch gar nicht mal viele. Aber die vielen (Standard) Header Dateien, wo alle Funktion drin abgespeichert sind, sind schon einige hundert.
Darum suche ich ja auch ein Tut oder eine Doku.
Die englischen gehen zwar auch, sind aber recht holprig zu lesen.


----------



## kab00m (7. Oktober 2000)

Bist du auch so ein Englisch Genie wie ich?
Naja, Däutch äsd ja ausch chon schwär genug


----------



## honze (7. Oktober 2000)

Tut mir ja leid, dass sich bei mir Tippfehler einschleichen können, wenn ich versuche jemanden etwas zu erklären. Aber das passiert nunmal, wenn man beim Schreiben Fernsehn guckt. 
Und bitte kritisier mich erst, wenn du mich näher kennengelernt hast. Dann wirst du nämlich sehen, dass ich auch noch ein paar andere Sachen zu tun habe als nur zu posten.


----------



## kab00m (7. Oktober 2000)

Sorry, das war nicht so gemeint, damit habe ich auf MEINE Deutsch sowie Englischzensuren angespielt, einen Fehler in deinem Post habe ich ja net gefunden...
Also nicht böse sein, ok?


----------



## neo (8. Oktober 2000)

*tutors vs buch*

also C++ tutorials kann ich euch massen besorgen aber das könnt ihr auch selber auf http://www.games-net.de machen.
Aber Tutorials sind kurz und behandeln meistens nur ein kleines Thema. Ich würde raten, als Anfänger erstmal ein Buch zu kaufen. Danach kann man sein wissen immer noch ergänzen. Gute C++ Bücher könnt ihr von mir bekommen, neinnnn, doch nicht, ich habe meine HD formatieren müssen.
Egal, empfehlen kann ich nur C++ in 21 Tagen(auf keinen Fall VISUAL C++ in 21Tagen). Visual... behandelt nur die MFC
(ihr müsst nur wissen, dass man das vorerst nicht bruacht und kompliziert ist). Als Compiler empfehle ich euch NUR Visual C++ 6.0 von MS. Der ist glaube ich bei dem Buch direkt dabei. Aber auf http://www.games-net.de gibts auch Buchempfehlungen für sowas.
Nun mache ich mal etwas Werbung für mein Forum:
http://www.forenworld.de <- da gibts auch ne Menge Diskussionsforen zu allen Themen rund um Computer.
Da ist bis jetzt nix los aber das könnte sich durch eure Hilfe ändern...

      Neo


----------



## honze (8. Oktober 2000)

Ich weiß nicht. Das von Mircosoft ist mir nicht sooo geheuer.
Ich habe hier Mingw (GCC für win32) und Proton von Ulli Meybohm. Zwar nicht soooo bequem zu bedienen, doch wesentlich günstiger vom Preis und genauso gut in der Leistung.

http://www.mingw.org
http://www.meybohm.de

neo: kannst du mir mal die ISBN von dem Buch verraten?!?


----------



## neo (8. Oktober 2000)

*MS VC++6.0*

Wenn du dir ein Buch darüber kaufst, ist meistens die Authorenversion von dem Prog dabei. Sie hat alle Funktionen, beinhaltet die MSDN(150MB hilfedateien und tutors) nur man darf damit keine Progs vermarkten.

Und das deine Compiler(von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe) die gleiche Leistung erbringen wie MS VC++ 6.0 mag ich zu bezweifeln. Vielleicht in den groben Gundfunktionen von C++, aber in der Win32Api und DirectX programmierung gibt es nichts besseres. Übrigens sind fast alle halbwegs guten Programme und Spiele mit dem Compiler geschrieben.

Die ISBN hab ich net, aber die URL vom Verlag ist
http://www.mut.de

 Neo


----------



## honze (8. Oktober 2000)

Gut, dann werde ich mal nächste Woche zu meiner Lieblingsbücherei stiefeln und mich da mal beraten lassen.

GCC ist ein GNU Compiler, der eigentlich für Linux entwickelt wurde, um nicht immer die modifizierten Unix Compiler benutzen zu müssen. (Unix C ist die Mutter aller Cs)
Er wird per Kommandozeile bedient, was zwar nicht immer ganz einfach ist, aber da GNU Sachen immer gut dokumentiert sind, muss man halt ein wenig lesen.
Dieser Compiler wurde nun auf Win32 Systeme portiert.
Es sind alle wichtigen Sachen dabei, die man je brauchen könnte.
Als Editor verwende ich Proton (deutsche Freeware), der sich recht gut zum Programmieren eignet.
Proton lässt sich auf alle Kommandozeilen Compiler anpassen, sogar mehrere auf einmal.

Eigentlich schade, dass du ihn nicht kennst.
Ich mag halt nicht so das Gegurke von Microsoft.
(Zu viele Kindersicherungen und zu wenig Sicherheit, wo man sie eventuell brauchen könnte. Ich sage nur FAT lesen mit dem IE.)
Das Visual C++ ne wesentlich umfangreichere IDE hat, ist klar. Aber sie kostet dementsprechend auch...
Das mit den Apis und DX und OGL ist zwar ne gute Hilfe, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.
OGL Anwendungen kann auch per Hand progarmmieren.
Man kann auch mit Kanonen auf spatzen schießen.


----------



## neo (8. Oktober 2000)

*lalala*

Sieht ja so aus, als ob du doch ne Menge
Ahnung hast. Da wunderts mich, dass du 
noch Tutorials suchst.
Wenn dir das Buch zu teuer ist, kann ich dir vielleicht
das eBook im HTML format geben.


----------



## kab00m (8. Oktober 2000)

Naja, ob man dich wohl in der Bücherei BERATEN kann?
Die können dir höchsten das teuerste Buch verkaufen; oder du wohnst in einm anderen Lan wo Buchverkäufeinnen sich mit PC´s und allem in der richtung auskennen.
Als ich mal in ein Bücherei ein Buch über Flash wollte hat die Verkäuferin versucht mir eins über Wetterphänomene anzudrehe!
Oh man!


----------



## neo (8. Oktober 2000)

*ganz meine Meinung*

als ich mir mal ein Buch über C++ ausleihen wollte, lagen in der abteilung 2 Assembler und 2 Basic Bücher*g*.
Und das Personal darf man garnicht erst fragen...


----------



## kab00m (9. Oktober 2000)

*So viele?*

Echt?
Wir haben nur welche über das "hochmoderne" Turbo Pascal!
Kennt das wer von euch?
Das haben wir in der schule auf unseren NEUEN 386 rechnern mit immerhin zwischen 33 und 66 Mhz als Programmiertool eingerichtet!
KRASS!!!!


----------



## honze (9. Oktober 2000)

*repeat until false;*

Das Problem ist nicht das Programmieren an sich, das kann ich. For/While-Schleifen, If-Abfragen, Variablen, Arrays alles kein Thema. Z.B. Turbo Pascal ist kein Problem für mich.
Was mir ein wenig Schwierigkeiten bereitet sind die vielen Dialekte und die ganzen Header Files.
OK, Header Files sind in C das, was in Pascal die Units sind, aber das Problem ist, dass es da so tierisch viele Funktionen und Eigenschaften gibt.
Die Grundstruktur von C ist ja nicht sooooo super schwer, wenn man Pascal kann. Aber die Funktionen heißen halt anders und alle erraten will ich nicht


----------



## kab00m (9. Oktober 2000)

*???*

Warum nicht?
Raten macht doch Spass, oder nicht?
Mit raten habe ich auch HTML erlernt!


----------



## neo (9. Oktober 2000)

*lol*


----------



## honze (9. Oktober 2000)

Mit Raten eine Sprache zu erlernen, dauert mir zu lange.
Nehmen wir mal eine konventionelle Sprache:
Ehhh, Französisch.

Man nehme an, dass man nach Frankreich fährt und nur einen Satz Französisch spricht:
"Vous le blablabla cousche aweck moa?"

OK, das wäre dann ne If-Abfrage, bei der der Syntax nicht stimmt. Was würde da wohl der Compiler zu sagen?
"Error in Line 1" bestimmt nicht.


----------



## kab00m (9. Oktober 2000)

War doch nur Ironie...


----------



## Bullzeye (27. März 2001)

> _Ursprünglich verfasst von honze _
> *Die meißten Programme, die sehr schnell sein müssen, sind mit C++ programmiert.
> Dazu gehören vorallendingen Spiele, aber auch Browser, Textverarbeitung und Graphikprogramme.*




Also da kann ich garnicht zustimmen!!! Auch wenns Topic schon alt ist, muß ich sagen das nur sehr kleine Teile von Spielen in C++ sind, da sich eben C und nicht C++ besser tweaken ( = mehr Speed ) läßt...


----------



## rePhleX (6. Juni 2001)

woaaaaaah fasselt nich so viel, gib lieba ma eina ne addy wo ich gescheite coding tutorials finden kann, für c++ *builderhab*
GRINS ALSO HER DAMIT !!!!!







                   :-[:-[:-[:-[:-[:-[:-[:-[


----------



## Bullzeye (6. Juni 2001)

such mal mit google  Aber ich habe auch ein paar... sag mir mal deine E-Mail Addi und ich schick dir was!!! Aber gut... habe nur mal so etwas reingeguckt, Bücher sind glaube ich besser! Habe aber selbst noch keins gelesen -> absoluter Newbie


----------

